# Danish seiner fishing boat plans



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

Has anyone boat plans of a Danish seiner? This one was built in 1941 at Fano, Denmark. She was called J P LODBERG and later became OBELISK, GY567; then in 1983 OBELISK, D567 and finally in private hands as OMAR KHAYYAM. Plans of a similar size vessel would also be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------

